# My Transcend 320GB StoreJet not working and ask me to format it



## Q8Digital (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have Transcend 320GB StoreJet and suddenly when i connect it to the laptop i got this message :

(( You need to format the disk in drive I: before you can use it. Do you want to format it? ))

How can i solve this problem without loosing data on it ?


Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

When this happens it can be an indication that the drive is failing or going to fail. Either the file table or the partition information is lost/corrupt. I would recommend getting data recovery software. There are some free programs that may be able to get the data back but I've only ever used paid software to do it.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

what OS do you have ? 
Do you have this storejet software cd ?


----------



## Q8Digital (Sep 26, 2010)

JMPC said:


> When this happens it can be an indication that the drive is failing or going to fail. Either the file table or the partition information is lost/corrupt. I would recommend getting data recovery software. There are some free programs that may be able to get the data back but I've only ever used paid software to do it.


Thank you for your reply and info.



betranu said:


> what OS do you have ?
> Do you have this storejet software cd ?


Thanks for your reply.
I have 2 laptops one with XP and the other one is Vista and sorry i dont Have the storejet software cd.
But if i can get it what shall i do ?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Try from online download software and install to computer.


----------

